# Favorite device



## cointosser13 (May 31, 2016)

Question to all the wonderful EMS providers out there....what is your favorite tool/device in the ambulance (and why)? This is a question to all of you, whether you do rescue or CC/transport. 

Mine: Capnography. One of the best ways to assess a patient's breathing, and it's in "real-time". SpO2 is nice but sadly, someone can have 99% and still have difficulty breathing (IE tachypnea).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 31, 2016)

LP15


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 31, 2016)

A doctor's stethoscope


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 31, 2016)

CPAP. Best thing to be put on an ambulance in years. Capnography is a close second.


----------



## beaucait (May 31, 2016)

The life pack because I'm only BLS and I can't use much else. I like the EKG's


----------



## STXmedic (May 31, 2016)

Refusal forms.


----------



## Tigger (May 31, 2016)

Our actual ambulance. It's laid out so you rarely need to get up while transporting and can rotate the seat forward for longer transports. The other tools are great but they won't keep me alive in a crash.


----------



## epipusher (Jun 1, 2016)

Out of service button


----------

